# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Whirlpool] Προβλημα με πλυντηριο πιατων WHIRLPOOL

## Giannis20VT

Καλησπερα στην παρεα, 
εχω ενα 45αρι εντοιχισμενο πλυντήριο πιατων το οποιο το χρησιμοποιουμε σε εξωχικό , πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δουλευει λιγους μηνες το καλοκαιρι και μετα μενει εκτος λειτουργιας για ολον τον υπολοιπο χρονο.
Μου παρουσίασε το εξης: Ξεκινάει το πρόγραμμα (οποιοδήποτε) ακούγεται να γεμιζει νερο, και αρχιζει να πεταει κανονικά και το νερο μεσα. Μετα απο 5 λεπτα σταματαει και δεν κανει τιποτα.
Παει το μυαλο σας σε κατι;  Τι να κοιταξω;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

μήπως δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό?

----------


## Giannis20VT

Δεν το σκεφτηκα και δεν το ελεγξα. Αφου πεταει νερο για λιγο, μετα κανει τον ελεγχο για ζεστο νερο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν το σκεφτηκα και δεν το ελεγξα. Αφου πεταει νερο για λιγο, μετα κανει τον ελεγχο για ζεστο νερο;


"Πετάει νερό για λίγο " εννοείς τα βγάζει η αντλία ? (από την αποχέτευση?)
γιατί έτσι όπως το έγραψες το παρακάτω



> ακούγεται να γεμιζει νερο, και αρχιζει να πεταει κανονικά και το νερο μεσα.


Σαν να μας έλεγες ότι "πετάει νερά ο εκτοξευτήρας εντός θαλάμου 

Αν εννοούσες πετάει νερά από την αποχέτευση , θα πρέπει να δεις αν στο πάτωμα της συσκευής έχεις κάποια διαρροή νερού . που ενεργοποίησε το φλοτέρ ασφαλείας (για να μην πλημμυρίσει )

----------


## Giannis20VT

Συγνωμη δεν ήμουν σαφης. Πετάει νερο απο ο εκτοξευτηρας, κανονικά με την πίεση που πρέπει, απλός μετα απο λιγα λεπτα σταμάτα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν το σκεφτηκα και δεν το ελεγξα. Αφου πεταει νερο για λιγο, μετα κανει τον ελεγχο για ζεστο νερο;


δεν είναι το θέμα αν "κάνει έλεγχο για ζεστό νερό" . Όλα τα πλυντήρια ακολουθούν μια τυπική διαδικασία 1)Να πάρει νερό 2) Να πάρει το απορρυπαντικό 3) να τινάξει τα νερά ο εκτοξευτήρας 4) να ζεστάνει το νερό .5) αργότερα να πετάξει τα νερά από αποχέτευση και να κάνει ξεπλέματα και στέγνωμα.    Αν τίποτα από αυτά δεν το κάνει τότε σταματά και η πλύση . Είναι προγραμματισμένα το ένα να ακολουθεί το άλλο.
Στα σύγχρονα πλυντήρια έχουν οθόνες με ένδειξη σφαλμάτων (error codes) και με βάση το εγχειρίδιο οδηγιών εντοπίζεις περίπου τι φταίει.
Τώρα για το σταμάτημα στα 5 λεπτά μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε ακόμη και ο διακόπτης πόρτας , το ότι δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό , βουλωμένα φίλτρα , κτλ χωρίς μια βοήθεια και από σένα δεν μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε διάφορα. Ούτε και μοντέλο ξέρουμε

----------


## Giannis20VT

Το μοντελο ειναι το εξης: whirlpool ADG151 (το γραφει πανω στο πορτακι εκει που ειναι και τα κουμπια. Δεν εχει οθονη, ειναι σχετικά απλο μοντελο.
Για να το ελεγξω πως δουλευει εκλεισα τον διακοπτη της πορτας με κατσαβιδι και ετσι εβλεπα τι γινεται με μισανοιχτη τη πορτα. 
Το πλυντηριο λοιπον βαζει νερα, και αρχιζει να τα πετασει με τα μπεκ κανονικα. Αλλά σε λιγο σταματα και δεν κανει τιποτα. 
Το απορυπαντικο ειναι βρεγμένο αλλά και ξερο (εχει σκληρηνει) , δεν το εχει τραβηξει ολα (δεν ξερω αν σε 5 λεπτα πρεπει να το τραβηξει ολο.

----------


## diony

παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε πλ. *Ρούχων* whirpool  με μηχανικό πρόγραμμα  έτυχα αρκετές φορές , δηλαδή αν δεν αδειάσει τα νερά ,τότε στο επόμενο βήμα σταματάει και περιμένει



δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι και εδώ συμβαίνει το ίδιο αλλά κοίταξε το και αυτό

----------


## Giannis20VT

Ξεκιναω λοιπον με ανοιγμα και ελεγχο ολων των φλοτερ και φιλτρων.

----------


## sotoskos

καμενη αντισταση θα εχεις μαλον ειναι σαν ταχυθερμοσηφωνο...τσεκαρετην

----------


## Giannis20VT

καλησπερα, 
αποφασισα να ξαναασχοληθω με το πλυντηριο. Στο BIO προγραμμα (50 C) κανει 4 ωρες να τελειωσει. Υποπτευομαι οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω την αντισταση. Ετσι μετα απο 1/2 ωρα λειτουργιας ανοιξα και ειδα οτι το νερο ηταν ακομα κρυο, μετα απο 1 1/2 ειχε ζεσταθει αλλά δεν ξερω αν ειχε πιασει την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια. Υπάρχει καποιος θερμοστατης να αλλαξω ή να αλλαξω ολο το θερμαντικο στοιχειο (που ειναι πραγματι σαν ταχυθερμοσιφωνας)

----------


## Giannis20VT

Επιστρεφω στο θεμα, το προβλημα δεν εχει λυθει. Αλλαξα το θερμαντικό στοιχειο, αλλά δεν αλλαξε κάτι. 
Να ψαξω για θερμοστατη;  Που βρισκεται αυτος;

----------


## Giannis20VT

Πλακέτα τελικά χρονοπρογραμματισμού. Κοντα στα 200ευρω, παει το πλυντηριο στην ανακυκλωση κατέληξε. 
7 χρονών πλυντηριο που εχει δουλεψει το πολύ 40 φορες το χρονο, ολες μαζεμένες το καλοκαιρι, καθε έτος.

----------


## xsterg

πλυντηρια πιατων. οτι πιο αχρηστο για το νοικοκυριο. απορω γιατι τα αγοραζετε. μονο μπελαδες ειναι. κα να ελεγε κανεις οτι καθαριζουν? τελος παντων. αν θελετε να πετατε χρηματα καλυτερα δωστε τα καπου που να εχουν αναγκη και οχι σε αχρηστα πραγματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι Miele τι Aeg και Siemens πλυντήρια πιάτων .... σαν το δικό μου δεν έχει κανένας 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXniQ2pWT80

Χρήστο και εγώ αυτήν την άποψη είχα για χρόνια ότι είναι πολύ άχρηστες συσκευές τα πλυντήρια πιάτων. Όμως κατά καιρούς παρατήρησα ότι το καλό με αυτήν την συσκευή είναι ότι καταναλώνεις λιγότερο νερό σε σύγκριση με το να το κάνεις με το χέρι .
Μιλάω από απόψεως περιβαλλοντικού χαρακτήρα (εντάξει η κατανάλωση ρεύματος δεν είναι και αυτό μέσα στο πρόγραμμα) αλλά αξίζει να το δεις και μόνος σου πόσα λίτρα νερό θα καταναλώσεις με την συσκευή αυτή και πόσα με το χέρι . Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια .

Προσωπικά ήθελαν να μου χαρίσουν πολλές φορές πλυντήριο πιάτων αλλά ποτέ δεν το αποδεχόμουν. Ακριβώς επειδή είχαμε συνηθίσει με το χέρι και δεν το βλέπαμε δελεαστικό αυτό . Αφού η προεργασία και οι σχετικές φροντίδες για την πλύση σε πλυντήριο είναι επίσης και αυτή αρκετά κοπιαστική (πρώτα καθάρισμα τα πιάτα από χοντρά λίπη κτλ ) και πλησιάζει με την προεργασία της κατευθείαν πλύσης με το χέρι . Σε μεγάλες οικογένειες όμως συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι χρήσιμο. (και άλλο τόσο από απόψεως περιβαλλοντικού χαρακτήρα)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε πετρο δεν ειναι ετσι.. 
το πλυντηριο πιατων θελει τα αντικειμενα που μπαινουν για πλυσιμο ... πλυμενα. και αυτο ειναι το παραδοξο. δουλεια που πρεπει να την κανει η συσκευη την κανουμε σαν προεργασια εμεις. εγω θελω να του πεταξω μεσα το πιατο οπως ειναι με το φαγητο και να μου το βγαλει λαμπικο. οπως ακριβως με το πλυντηριο ρουχων. δεν πλενω το ρουχο και μετα να του το βαλω καθαρο μεσα για να το χαιδεψει. πεταω μεσα το μπλουζακι η το παντελονι, οπως ειναι λερωμενο, με την λαδια, την βρωμα οτι εχει, βαζω απορρυπαντικο, νερο και μετα απο λιγο τα βγαζει πεντακαθαρα. 
ετσι ηθελα και το πλυντηριο πιατων. 
οσο για το αλλο που λες, για την οικονομια του νερου. πια οικονομια, αφου πρεπει να χαλασεις νερο για να τα καθαρισεις και μετα αλλο νερο για να τα πλυνει αυτο. συν τα ειδικα απορρυπαντικα που ειναι πανακριβα. συν την (μεγαλη) καταναλωση του ρευματος που δεν ειναι καθολου αμελητεα και αντιοικολογικη, συν τις βλαβες που θα μου βγαλει (χωρις να μιλησω για το αρχικο κοστος αγορας). τελικα λιγο νερακι παραπανω ειναι απειρως οικολογικοτερο απο την μεγαλη καταναλωση ρευματος και απο τους πορους του περιβαλλοντος που χρειαζεται για την κατασκευη του, την επισκευη του και την λειτουργια του μεσα στον κυκλο της ζωης του. 
ειχα αφησει και εγω οταν εφτιαχνα την κουζινα χωρο για πλυντηριο πιατων και μετα αποφασισαμε να προσθεσουμε αλλο ενα ντουλαπι στο κενο γιατι ειναι απειρως χρησιμοτερο. 
α ξεχασα και το κυριοτερο. οτι για να το βαλεις θα πρεπει να το γεμισεις. που σημαινει οτι μενουν τα σκευη μια δυο μερες, κολλανε γερα τα λιπη, αναπτυσσονται βακτηρια και χρειαζεσαι διπλα και τριπλα σκευη. αν πεις να το βαλεις μισογεματο η μισο αδειο, τοτε παει περιπατο η οικολογια που επικαλεισαι. 
τελικα το οικολογικοτερο, καθαροτερο, υγιεινοτερο, καλυτερο ειναι το πλυσιμο στο χερι. και αν δω οτι δεν καθαρισε καλα επαναλαμβανω παλι. α και με νερο απο τον ηλιακο μου παρακαλω. ουτε αντιστασεις ουτε τιποτα. 
καλο πλυσιμο!!!

----------


## tipos

Αναλογα τον τροπο ζωης της καθε οικογενειας ειναι και οι αναγκες που εχει.Σε καποιες οικογενειες ειναι απαραιτητο σε καποιες οχι.Με δεδομενο οτι κανεις μας δεν μπορει να βαλει τα χερια του στους 65 βαθμους αυτο και μονο ειναι αποδειξη οτι το πλυντηριο πιατων πλενει σαφως καλυτερα απο το χερι.Οσο αφορα οτι τα πιατα πρεπει πρωτα να πλυθουν και μετα να τα βαλεις μεσα στο πλυντηριο αυτο δεν ειναι αληθεια.Απλα πετας τα στερεα καταλιπα απο το πιατο στα σκουπιδια και μετα το βαζεις μεσα,δεν χρειαζεται καν να το βρεξεις.Αν σε ενα σπιτι ειναι 2 ατομα ενα πλυντηριο πιατων παγκου ειναι οτι πρεπει για καθημερηνη χρηση.Για μια τετραμελη οικογενεια ενα 45αρη ειναι μια χαρα και απο εκει και πανω χρειαζεται ενα 60αρη.Η οικονομια ρευματος και νερου ειναι σηγουρα μεγαλυτερη με το πλυντηριο με την προυποθεση οτι αυτοι που πλενουν στο χερι αναβουν θερμοσηφωνο και αφηνουν τη βρυση ανοιχτη οση ωρα πλενουν.Φυσικα τη συγκρηση θα την κανουμε πλενοντας στο χερι οσα σκευει χωραει το πλυντηριο.Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι το πλυντηριο πιατων ειναι καλυτερο απο το πλυσιμο στο χερι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.healthyliving.gr/2015/02/...nthrio-piatvn/
http://www.swsti-diatrofi.com/2012/01/blog-post_22.html
Τελικά ένας λαντζέρης εκπαιδευμένος χιμπαντζής είναι ότι καλύτερο .

----------


## tipos

:Thumbup:

----------

